# red packet



## chelz

Hello,

During Chinese New Year, we receive a red packet from our elders. How do you say this "red packet" in Korean?

Thanks!


----------



## stupoh

By packet you mean a red envelope with money inside? If that's so, I believe it's called 세배돈 (sae-bae-don) in Korean.


----------



## marcie

During the lunar new year, young Koreans receive a new year's money called 세뱃돈[se-bet-don].
*세뱃-돈*(歲拜-)[세ː배똔/세ː밷똔]
「명사」
세뱃값으로 주는 돈. 
 
 
hope it helped you


----------



## ms.ssun

red packet? I've never seen somebody giving 세뱃돈[se-bet-don] in RED envelope. they usually use the white envelopes.. can u give some more explanation about it? like what it looks like and what was inside? that might be a big help


----------



## stupoh

Perhaps in Korea the envelope doesn't have to be red, but in China it does (or so I've seen in movies). At least, in Indonesia where there are a large population of Chinese people who celebrate Chinese New Year, they use red envelopes with money inside. I suspect the same case applies in Singapore, where the OP resides. And thus he refers to it as red packet. Again this all my speculation since the OP seems won't ever coming back to clarify..


----------



## indigoduck

stupoh said:


> Perhaps in Korea the envelope doesn't have to be red, but in China it does (or so I've seen in movies). At least, in Indonesia where there are a large population of Chinese people who celebrate Chinese New Year, they use red envelopes with money inside. I suspect the same case applies in Singapore, where the OP resides. And thus he refers to it as red packet. Again this all my speculation since the OP seems won't ever coming back to clarify..


 
Yes, it's red in the chinese speaking countries usually sprinkled with some "lucky" greeting or some kind of message wishing for prosperity (golden colour).

I didn't know Korea did something similar ?

For the 歲拜돈, is there any significance to the colour of the envelope (ie: white colour) ? Does it have to be white, can it be black or yellow, etc ?

What's the purpose and meaning of 歲拜돈 ?

Is there a Hanja for 돈 ?

Kamsa hamnida !


----------

